# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  xtx προβλημα με ηλεκτρικα..

## johny7

καλησπερα παιδια μου κανει κατι κουλο το xtx μου..οταν του σκαω γκαζι μου καιει μια ασφαλεια και δεν εχω κορνα και πισω φως μονο το στοπ το πορειας δουλευει κανονικα..οταν ειναι απλα αναμενο η αν το παω χαλαρα ολα καλα..με το που τα σκασω λιγο καιγεται η ασφαλεια..καμια ιδεα?

----------


## bchris

Η μπαταρια σου ειναι σε καλη κατασταση?

----------


## johny7

θα την μετρησω αν και ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν κανονικα..γιατι ομως καιει την ασφαλεια οταν δινω γκαζι?

----------


## bchris

Ολα αυτα τα κυκλωματα, χανουν το μπουσουλα αμα βγει η μπαταρια off.
Πολυ πιθανον να εχει καει ο ανορθωτης. Οποτε αν δεν εχει χαλασει ακομα η μπαταρια θα χαλασει, μιας και δεν θα φορτιζει.

Τωρα γιατι καιει την συγκεκριμενη ασφαλεια, φανταζομαι επειδη ειναι η πιο μικρη, ειναι παντα αναμενο το φως...

Τι να σου πω μπορει να ειναι και κατι τελειως ασχετο.

Κοιτα αυτα τα δυο ομως ν`αρχισεις απο καπου και προχωρας απο εκει.

----------


## yannisdoulk

μηπως το πηρες μεταχειρισμενο και ειχε κανει ο προηγουμενος καμια πατεντα για να ξηλωσει το στοπακι και τα φλας?
επισης μηπως το εχεις παει για πλυσιμο σε κανα βενζιναδικο και του ριξαν με πιεση ?
λεω εγω τωρα πιθανοτητες
εαν θελεις πρεπει να εχω το service manual

----------


## johny7

το εχω καπου ενα χρονο και μου το εκενε χαφνικα ολα δουλευαν ντξει..τσεκαρα και τον ανορθωτη δουλευει σωστα..τι service manual το εχω και εγω τωρα απλα λυνω και ψαχνω..πφφφ..

----------


## dimos666

βαλε μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια μπορει να εχουν βαλει μικροτερη επισης τσεκαρε για κανα βραχυκυκλωμα απο σκασμενο καλωδιο κοιτα πρωτα τα καλωδια οπου ερχονται σε επαφη με μερη που μπορει να τα πιεζουν η να εχουν τριβη

----------


## htsopelas

πριν να βαλεις μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια τσεκαρε τη διατομη του καλωδιου...

----------

